# acer aspire 5100 three beeps and no screen on boot



## shaun1d (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a problem with my aspire laptop when i switch on the laptop i get three beeps one long and two short and my screen wont come on at all. could anyone help im losing patience with it now nd very close to being smashed up. 
thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Sounds like a hardware problem. I would contact Acer and ask them what the exact meaning of the code is. Maybe they'll take it in for warranty service.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if you have an Award bios, it means either your video adapter is bad or it is not seated properly.


----------



## shaun1d (Jun 18, 2007)

how would i be able to check if it in properly im good with pc's but not laptops
thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Download the manual for the laptop, which will give details of how to replace/reseat components.
The manual may also include explanations of those beep-codes if the bios was made or adjusted by Acer themselves, so you should look for that.

You can download a manual, and other Acer stuff, from here....
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

My Acer Aspire 5150 has a phoenix bios. 

Here are the bios codes.
Phoenix BIOS Beep Codes 

These audio codes are a little more detailed then the AMI codes. This BIOS emits three sets of beeps. For example, 1 -pause- 3 -pause 3 -pause. This is a 1-3-3 combo and each set of beeps is separated by a brief pause. Listen to this sequence of sounds, count them, and reboot and count again if you have to.



1-1-3 Your computer can't read the configuration info stored in the CMOS. Replace the motherboard. 
1-1-4 Your BIOS needs to be replaced. 
1-2-1 You have a bad timer chip on the motherboard. You need a new motherboard. 
1-2-2 The motherboard is bad. 
1-2-3 The motherboard is bad. 
1-3-1 You'll need to replace the motherboard. 
1-3-3 You'll need to replace the motherboard. 
1-3-4 The motherboard is bad. 
1-4-1 The motherboard is bad. 
1-4-2 Some of your memory is bad. 
2-_-_ Any combo of beeps after two means that some of your memory is bad, and unless you want to get real technical, you should probably have the guys in the lab coats test the memory for you. Take it to the shop. 
3-1-_ One of the chips on your motherboard is broken. You'll likely need to get another board. 
3-2-4 One of the chips on your motherboard that checks the keyboard is broken. You'll likely need to get another board. 
3-3-4 Your computer can't find the video card. Is it there? If so, try swapping it with another one and see if it works. 
3-4-_ Your video card isn't working. You'll need to replace it. 
4-2-1 There's a bad chip on the motherboard. You need to buy another board. 
4-2-2 First check the keyboard for problems. If nothing, you have a bad motherboard. 
4-2-3 Same as 4-2-2. 
4-2-4 One of the cards is bad. Try yanking out the cards one by one to isolate the culprit. Replace the bad one. The last possibility is to buy another motherboard. 
4-3-1 Replace the motherboard. 
4-3-2 See 4-3-1 
4-3-3 See 4-3-1 
4-3-4 Time of day clock failure. Try running the setup program that comes with the computer. Check the date and time. If that doesn't work, replace the battery. If that doesn't work, replace the power supply. You may have to replace the motherboard, but that is rare. 
4-4-1 Your serial ports are acting up. Reseat, or replace, the I/O card. If the I/O is on the motherboard itself, disable them with a jumper (consult your manual to know which one) and then add an I/O card. 
4-4-2 See 4-4-1, but this time is your Parallel port that's acting up. 
4-4-3 You math coprocessor is having problems. Run a test program to double-check it. If it is indeed bad, disable it, or replace it. 
Low 1-1-2 Your motherboard is having problems 
Low 1-1-3 This is an Extended CMOS RAM problem, check your motherboard battery, and motherboard. 

I do not see one that matches yours on this table.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hello,
Called a friend and he says his Aspire 5100 has an "Acer BIOS V2.00"
Doesn't know anything about beep-codes, though.
So they could mean anything! Aaagh!

The Acer site is not much help.


----------

